
Hannah Fry: “ Maths and tech specialists need Hippocratic oath” - bem94
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/16/mathematicians-need-doctor-style-hippocratic-oath-says-academic-hannah-fry
======
marceloabsousa
There's a big difference between coming up with technology and its
applications. Mathematicians and computer scientists (rightfully so) can't
anticipate many of the applications of their products which can include
weaponisation. The sad truth is that because almost every piece of tech is
buggy it can be exploited in some unwanted way by others including
governments. We should focus on the people who are applying and coming up with
products (politicians, shareholders, etc) instead of preventing innovation. I
would find it more interesting to have some kind of expiration date on
software on which a software developer could reasonably be accountable for
than to go in the realm of morality.

